# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  شهریه رشته پزشکی در دوره شبانه

## ithossein

*سلام دوستان
می خواستم بدونم شهریه انشگاه های شبانه تهران و شهید بهشتی یا شیراز و قم در رشته پزشکی چقدر ه ؟ 
باید برای هر ترم پرداخت شه یا نه کلا یک مبلغ ثابته و اگه بگین تقریبا هر ترم چند ماه می شه ممنون می شم.*

----------


## khaan

پزشکی شبانه نداره

----------


## ithossein

> پزشکی شبانه نداره


*بابا دیروز داخل شبکه 3 می گفت دارین انتخاب رشته می کنین پزشکی روزانه تهران رو می زنین بعدیش شبانش هم بزنید*

----------


## Amin_47

ببخشیدا ولی فکر کنم طرف یا خیلی اوشگول بوده که گفته پزشکی شبانه! یامنظورش پردیس یا ظرفیت مازاد بوده که اسماشون یادش نبوده!

----------


## lily7

تا جایی که میدونم پزشکی شبانه نداره !

----------


## hamed-corpo

پزشکی شبانه  :Yahoo (21):   :Yahoo (68):  :Yahoo (68):  :Yahoo (68):  :Yahoo (68):  :Yahoo (68):  :Yahoo (68):  :Yahoo (68):  :Yahoo (68):  :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (113):

----------


## dorsa20

پزشکی شبانه نداره :Yahoo (1):

----------


## ABMT

چرا ترم دوم هست تو دفترچه اگه کسی میدونه بگه لطفا

----------


## Alfredo

> چرا ترم دوم هست تو دفترچه اگه کسی میدونه بگه لطفا


دوست عزیز به علت هزینه بالای رشته های علوم پزشکی ظرفیتی به نام شبانه وحود نداره.پزشکی در دوره های روزانه..پردیس خودگردان یا مازاد و دانشگاه ازاد پذیرش داره

----------


## ABMT

> دوست عزیز به علت هزینه بالای رشته های علوم پزشکی ظرفیتی به نام شبانه وحود نداره.پزشکی در دوره های روزانه..پردیس خودگردان یا مازاد و دانشگاه ازاد پذیرش داره


عزیز تو دفترچه دوتا کد رشته متفاوت هست یکی روزانه نوبت اول  یکی روزانه ترم دوم برای پزشکی می خواستم بدونم شهریش چقدره؟

Sent from my SM-J510F using Tapatalk

----------


## Alfredo

> عزیز تو دفترچه دوتا کد رشته متفاوت هست یکی روزانه نوبت اول  یکی روزانه ترم دوم برای پزشکی می خواستم بدونم شهریش چقدره؟
> 
> Sent from my SM-J510F using Tapatalk


روزانه ترم دوم فقط پذیرش بهمنه..روزانست...چی میگی برادر؟ هر دو روزانن بی شهریه.شما خودت داری میگی هر دو روزانن بعد میگی شهریش چقده ؟:/

----------


## ABMT

> روزانه ترم دوم فقط پذیرش بهمنه..روزانست...چی میگی برادر؟ هر دو روزانن بی شهریه.شما خودت داری میگی هر دو روزانن بعد میگی شهریش چقده ؟:/


عزیزم چرا اینقدر عصبی هستی تو دفترچه در قسمت شرایط نوشته نوبت دوم بعد داخل پرانتز شبانه به خاطر همون من قاطی کردم پس نوبت دوم پزشکی شهریه نداره دیگه؟ 

Sent from my SM-J510F using Tapatalk

----------


## سفیدک

بچه ها کسی میدونه ک بن پردیس ها کدوم دانشگاها بیشترین هزینه رو میگیرن؟؟
تا الان میدونم ک تهران وشیراز و کرمان زیاد میگیرن.درسته؟؟

----------


## Dr.Mojdeh

نوبت دوم فقط پذیرش بهمن هست...

----------

